# Welcome Leon_Izquierdo, the newest Spanish-French moderator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Leon_Izquierdo has joined our Spanish-French moderation team.

The forums say pleased to announce is "nos complece anunciar", but I don't recall hearing that construction much.

Me da alegría anunciar que Leon Izquiero se ha unido con nosotros como moderador del equipo español-francés.

However it is said, I'm glad to have you working with us, Leon!

Mike


----------



## swift

¡Qué buena noticia!

Mike, en este caso sería “*me*​ complace anunciar”.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Muchas gracias...! Me esforzaré por estar a la altura. ¡Saludos...!


----------



## jprr

Me parece que recién el foro EF se pone a la hora argentina: a comienzo de marzo, se acaban las vacaciones y empieza otro año
Gracias a vos, che.


----------



## Gemmenita

¡ Felicitaciones y bienvenido, *Leon* ! 

Bonne chance 
y
Gracias Mike por anunciar buenas noticias


----------



## Vanda

Mais um hermano aqui! Bem-vindo à gangue, Leon!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome aboard


----------



## Paquita

Debimos haberlo pensado antes..

¡Un león moderador!!!!​ 
http://www.realestateradiousa.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/LionMGM.jpg

¿o será este?

http://www.monologos.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/leones.jpg

Pobres foreros...


----------



## JamesM

Welcome, Leon!


----------



## Nanon

Felicitaciones. Me gustó la noticia. 
A ver si la moderación te deja tiempo para más preguntas "duras de roer".
Un abrazo


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muchas gracias, amigas y amigos. Me verán a horas extrañas, como suele ser mi costumbre. Este león es afecto a las madrugadas


----------



## swift

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Este león es afecto a las madrugadas


Et aux phrases d'auteurs à l'esprit biscornu !


----------



## Gévy

¡Bienvenido a la moderación, don LI!  

Me alegro de tener tan buen sucesor en el puesto. 

 Paquita, ese león no creo que muerda, es un mod-orador... 

Un besote


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muchas gracias, Gévy. Me costará mucho estar a tu nivel y no sé si alguna vez pueda aproximarme, siquiera. Pero lo haré a conciencia y me esforzaré por aprender y progresar. Sólo espero ser útil.
Me gusta eso de mod-orador, algo de cierto hay. Cuesta hacerme callar, jeje...
¡Besos!


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones y no rujas mucho!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Gracias...
Un simple "roar" bastará...


----------



## Flaminius

Welcomissimo (covering the head and ready to run away), Leon!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Muchas gracias!


----------

